# God Loved Uriah To Death



## Spinningplates2 (Aug 19, 2009)

Uriah was a sinful man. I only know this because only our King Jesus was sinless. King David was loved by God. We all know this because God Himself told us many times in the Scripture.

King David sinned greatly with the wife of Uriah. The Kng and Uriah's wife were going to have a child and there was no way that Uriah could have been the father. I think the shame of what King David and his wife had done would have been too much for the great Uriah to accept. I have know way of knowing for sure but I think the once proud fighter would have lost his mind. Uriah might have tried to kill himself or even attack the King in a fit of rage. Who knows what could have happened if King David did not have him killed.

I know it was a great sin but I also think that for a warrior to die in battle would have been preferred to a life of shame. I can not think of one other oerson in the bible that never has a single bad thing said about them except our Lord. It was God who preserved Uriah's reputation.

The King's heart was "turned like a river." The great Uriah was left to fight to his death on the battle field, never to know of the sin of his wife and friend. He never had to look at one person who was shaking their head and saying, "I'm so sorry for your Uriah." We all know the shame this would have caused Uriah.

I can only speak for myself and say that if I were Uriah when I saw the Lord I would say, "Thank God for perfect Love."


----------



## ewenlin (Aug 19, 2009)

Interesting take... hmm


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 19, 2009)

Great take. I partially experienced this. I will not go into details. It is crushing. Needless to say Psalm 55 became one of my favorite passages.



> (Psa 55:1) Give ear to my prayer, O God; and hide not thyself from my supplication.
> 
> (Psa 55:2) Attend unto me, and hear me: I mourn in my complaint, and make a noise;
> 
> ...



King David should have understood. All I can say is that the heart is desparately wicked. Jer. 17:9.

Thanks be to God that we have a Great Saviour for Great Sinners.


----------



## Southern Twang (Aug 19, 2009)

Spinningplates2,

Your post is interesting yet pointless in my opinion. God has allowed many valiant men to live in utter shame. Did He not love them perfectly?

If Uriah was not ordained to die in battle, would he not approach the Lord in the same manner after living through shame?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 19, 2009)

Southern Twang said:


> Spinningplates2,
> 
> Your post is interesting yet pointless in my opinion. God has allowed many valiant men to live in utter shame. Did He not love them perfectly?
> 
> If Uriah was not ordained to die in battle, would he not approach the Lord in the same manner after living through shame?




I don't think the post is pointless. We all suffer shame at some point. Job is a great example. Yet God in his kindness and mercy has not allowed many to experience such pain. And for that I am grateful. I am not so sure I could endure such havoc in life. God is able to cause any man to persevere in any cause. Even unto death. Sometimes maybe death is a mercy. And that isn't pointless.


----------



## Southern Twang (Aug 19, 2009)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> Southern Twang said:
> 
> 
> > Spinningplates2,
> ...



Well, if the post is about "we all suffer shame at some point but God withholds from some but gives more to others" then that is just stating the obvious.

I see the pointlessness of the post in the fact Uriah and all of God's elect will feel gratitude towards God in whatever befalls them. 

The whole post is not devoid of meaning by any means. I just might not be catching the drift of it.


----------



## Peairtach (Aug 20, 2009)

I find Alan's post about Uriah interesting but not totally convincing. But at least it provokes some thought on the subject.

(a) If we assume that Uriah was justified before God, is there biblical evidence for this?

(b) The shame first of all falls on the heads of David and Bathsheba, surely.

(c) Is there any explanation why David and Bathsheba didn't suffer death for their crimes?

(d) It's speculation as to what Uriah would or would not have done, had he been permitted to live? Maybe rather than going mad, he'd have taken David and Bathsheba to court and then got another (better?) wife? Was the Lord's anointed in Israel subject to civil law in this way? 

Different men are made of different stuff and react differently to tragedies such as their precious wife being unfaithful.

Re godly men being taken away from troubles by death, we have the Psalm that mentions that (Which one?)


----------

